# Why N scale?



## alfalfa

When I first got into model RR'in I had no idea there were differnet scales. I just happened to get an N scale set as a gift and made my first layout which I kit bashed not even knowing what a layout was or even knowing that I was kit bashing.
I just took the kit out of the box lost the instructions and had fun.
Now I just like N scale the most because I have worked with it a little and like the size. I have nothing against other scales at all. I hope to someday have done something in all scales out there. For now I am happy with "N". 

How about you?

:smokin:

Jeff


----------



## ntrainlover

I have some n-scale and I have nothing against it except prices.
My bes loco and cars are $108.00 for the loco and $52.00 for three intermodal cars.


----------



## shaygetz

Someone gave me an N scale layout, locos, cars, buildings, the whole smack, all I had to do was pick it up. With the purchase of an LGB set at a yard sale last year, that makes three operating scales I have...G, HO, N.


----------



## Lownen

Why N scale? Because I can't find enough American prototype locos and rolling stock in TT scale.

I have around 40 N scale locos and about 200 cars, but I'd love to have trains that are a little bit bigger, and still not HO. So far I have only four European prototype locos and only one American prototype (that doesn't run) in TT scale.


----------



## tworail

I initially started (again) in N scale, but some of the limitations bothered me, and things that larger scales like HO could offer won me over.

Also, the cost of European N scale was almost similar to HO, even when it came to building kits.

My next N scale project will be a layout under a coffee table or something like that, where the focus is more on watching the trains rather than operations.


----------



## Lownen

tworail said:


> I initially started (again) in N scale, but some of the limitations bothered me, and things that larger scales like HO could offer won me over.
> 
> Also, the cost of European N scale was almost similar to HO, even when it came to building kits.


If you're into European prototypes, there's plenty of TT scale available. 



tworail said:


> My next N scale project will be a layout under a coffee table or something like that, where the focus is more on watching the trains rather than operations.


I've seen coffee table layouts... layout under glass I call them. I've even thought about doing one. But I'm not sure I like the helicoptor's eye view of the layout.


----------



## tworail

TT does look appealing, there seems to be alot available these days. If I wasn't heavily invested into Marklin I think I would try it. Oh heck, I should try it anyway 

If you feel like experimenting with other scales, give it a shot. It's also refreshing to try something new every once and a while, and it doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg to do so.

This site is a endless source of inspiration for all scales: http://carendt.us

Actually, this gives me a good idea for a new forum.. to advertise unused models or equipment that maybe a hassle to put on eBay,etc, such things can always go to a good home, I know I always have extra stuff lying around


----------



## alfalfa

TT scale looks interesting, but N scale is as small as me eyes and fingers can handle. 
I would love to do a G scale layout some day. I just do not have the room for it. If I lived out in the country again I would do it.
I have seen some coffee table layouts in a book or mag or vidio somewhere and they look pretty cool.
I like N scale because I can fit a ton of layout in a small space. I started with a 2' x 4' layout and decided to scrap it and go with a 4' x 8' layout which ended up turning into a 4' x 4' layout. That is almost too big because I can't get it up the basement stairs.  Whoever built those stairs should be shot.


----------



## Lownen

alfalfa; TT scale is bigger than N scale. TT is 1:120, N is 1:160. You're confusing TT with the soon to be released Japanese T scale, which is 1:450.

towrail; If you're serious about trying out TT, I got this great Tillig TT starter set for $70US (plus shipping from New Jersey) from EuroTrain Hobbies.

http://www.eurotrainhobby.com/index_cat.php/cPath/105_106_129

This set has an integrated roadbed track with plastic joiners similar to Kato's Unitrack and Unijoiners. I came with the little blue switcher and three cars as shown, a B'mann brick power pack, piers to make a bridge, and loads for the cars (wagons). Only drawback was the instructions were all in German. Forgive me if I told you all about this in another thread, but to me this was a great buy. Now I'm trying to collect a few American prototypes to run on the track. I'm also thinking about putting a DCC decoder into the little blue switcher.


----------



## alfalfa

Lownen said:


> alfalfa; TT scale is bigger than N scale. TT is 1:120, N is 1:160. You're confusing TT with the soon to be released Japanese T scale, which is 1:450.
> 
> 
> OOPS, I do learn something new everyday.


----------



## eurekasprings

I like "alfalfa" went for N Scale because of being able to put a sizable layout into a small space, 13ft6in x 2ft10in in N Scale by my calculations is the equivelant of 27ft 5ft8ins in HO, something I could never build because of lack of space, I also like the realistic look of N and not being a fanatic on rolling stock super detailing I find it easier to work with.


----------



## alfalfa

eurekasprings said:


> I like "alfalfa" went for N Scale because of being able to put a sizable layout into a small space, 13ft6in x 2ft10in in N Scale by my calculations is the equivelant of 27ft 5ft8ins in HO, something I could never build because of lack of space, I also like the realistic look of N and not being a fanatic on rolling stock super detailing I find it easier to work with.


Cool, I am glad you like N scale.:thumbsup:I started out with a 2'X4' space and that grew to 4'X4'
I was going to do 8'X4' but that was way too big.


----------



## UPinN

I picked N scale because when I started the hobby, the room I was using was only 8 feet wide. My layout is 3ft 6in X 7ft and not very complete. Now I have an entire basement to fill.......if the wife would let me. I did find that I do like N scale based on fitting a lot of stuff in a smaller area.


Jim


----------



## rutlandville

im glad there is an n scale or i wouldnt own any trains! you guys with all the room are fortunate. dont waste any of that space!


----------



## Boston&Maine

rutlandville said:


> im glad there is an n scale or i wouldnt own any trains! *you guys with all the room are fortunate*. dont waste any of that space!


Not all of us have ample room, some of us are just too stubborn, like meh 

O scale FTW!


----------



## Russ

I started my model train hobby with N scale. Back then, I didn't have much space for my layout and one of the advantages of N scale is that they are a good size for hobbyists who don't have much room and/or those who love expansive scenery.


----------



## IlliniViking

I'm going with N scale, because of space and I remember playing with my Dad's N scale layout when I was around 8 or 9.


----------



## randall_l

*Nnnnnnnn...*

My Dad had a basement-filling O scale layout in our house when I was a kid. My stepfather is one of the founders of Aberfoyle Junction Model Railway, just outside of Guelph, Ontario. I'm the rebel in my family--I had an N scale layout on a 4' x 3' slide-out tray under my bed as a kid.

I recently reclaimed a shed out back---and spent the summer insulating, ventilating, wall covering and painting the 12' x 10' structure. Not being a carpenter, I made some mistakes, but I learned a lot!

I used some layout software to map out an HO layout, figuring that I would probably go with that--then I started playing with N scale. I was amazed at just how much more I could do with the same space, and since I already had experience with N, my decision was made.

I'm deep into 1:160 construction now and am loving it. I look at HO in local hobby shops and think, "but it's so big!"

My next project will be a G scale layout on a platform around the deck, with some gondolas for snacks, drinks etc. and I'd love to have a live-steamer run around the backyard!


----------



## Reckers

randall_l said:


> I'm deep into 1:160 construction now and am loving it. I look at HO in local hobby shops and think, "but it's so big!"


*LOL* I run S Scale and have the same problem with all the O scale displays I see at train shows!


----------



## tankist

randall, where are the PICTURES!?


----------



## randall_l

*You're so demanding! (joking)*

Well, there's not much to show for all the work I've put in, but the pictures are in the gallery now, under Member Layouts.

Most of the track is laid and wired. I used some scrap CAT5 (4 pair, 24AWG) for the feeders (being a computer/network tech has some advantages), attached to terminal strips--which in turn uses 14AWG leads to a 12AWG bus. I used 3-prong plugs and receptacles to connect the tables together.

The switch machines for the staging area are mounted and wired. About half of the yard switch machines are mounted and wired. All of the CN mainline switch machines are mouted, but not wired.

I'm already running trains around the CN loop. I'm slowly finishing up the CP loop, but am waiting on a curved turnout to complete it.


----------



## Reckers

Congratulations, Randall! It's nice to hear you so happy---I'm gonna drop down and look at it, right now!


----------



## Reckers

Looks mighty nice----you really can't beat N gauge for packing a lot of detail into a small area. Very professional looking, too!


----------



## randall_l

*Professional? Really?*

Thanks Reckers.

I'm sure my Dads (yes, plural--a father and a stepfather) would have some improvements being veteran model railroaders (40+ years each), but I'm learning.

Cheers!
Randall


----------



## Big Ed

I guess your like me and love roundhouses. Looking good.


I left the above message in members galleries under your picture.

But if you don't know to look you will never see it. So I posted here too.


----------



## subwayaz

*Why N Scale*

Well my reasoning was long time apartment living with limited space but still a love for trains. I have since purchased a home but still love n scale trains.. So much in so little space. And in recent years we've caught up with HO scale offerings to expand our fun and realism.


----------



## ccmnova

I've been with N scale for over 30 years, when I got my first set from Arnold. I love the detail and watch like qualities of the engines. I have a set up outside an O gauge in N around the tree on a custom made base - been using it for many many years.


----------



## tworail

Beautiful loco and wagons ccmnova - what are the details on them? Is that your original Arnold set?


----------



## ccmnova

The wagons are from an original Arnold set. The engine is a kato. The old Rapido loco finally gave out.


----------



## Diver Doug

I love N scale simply because it can get so detailed in a relatively small area. When you live in a rather small unit, space is at a premium !


----------



## Diver Doug

I got into it simply because it was the best tradeoff for detail, but still be in a relatively small area, which is important when you lived in a small apartment !


----------



## skymortar

i dont have a basement.4x8 was just too big.i realised this after a couple thousand dollars.3x6 is perfect.


----------



## Big Ed

I got my N gauge because I can't pass up a deal! :laugh:

I got over $3000 worth in a trade equivalent to around $400 from me.
Also my Big Sister was moving and gave me her small layout plus trains for free.

Though I tore down most of her city and am rebuilding it. I kept the small table she had and am going to expand it. One of these years! 
But right now I can at least run some N every now and then.


----------

